# 'constrain to warp' in Develop module



## robertr (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm obviouly being thick - but in the develop module if you click on the crop icon you get the option of 'contrain to warp'. I've tried searching on the net and in various guidance but can't see what this does? 
Thank you,
Robert


----------



## Mark Sirota (Jun 10, 2010)

It's related to the new Lens Corrections. In some of those adjustments, you'll end up with gray areas filling in the areas around in the image (play with the manual controls, you'll see what I mean). Constrain to warp ensures that the cropped image won't include any of the gray.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jun 10, 2010)

Think it's related to the new Lens Correction facility....especially when using Manual, the various transform sliders can be used together to, for example, correct Perspective....but this in turn could cause a part of the image to be pulled inside the frame (i.e. distorted or "warped"). Contrain to Warp if selected will automatically move the crop frame as appropriate to place the edge of the distorted/warped area outside the crop selection....in other words the crop frame will be constrained to the warped area. Sort of an automatic crop to remove the distorted section of the image.

Hope I explained that OK! Have a play with the Lens Correction sliders and see for yourself what happens...


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jun 10, 2010)

Oops....sorry Mark, but at least I came up with the same answer!


----------



## robertr (Jun 10, 2010)

*Re: 'constrain to warp' in Develop module- Thank you *

Thank you Mark and Jim - yes I can now see what it does - it saves you then having to use the crop tool after adjustment.
Regards,Robert


----------



## clee01l (Jun 10, 2010)

[quote author=robertr link=topic=1''28.msg6791'#msg6791' date=12761981'']
Thank you Mark and Jim - yes I can now see what it does - it saves you then having to use the crop tool after adjustment.
Regards,Robert 
[/quote]I spent an exhaustive effort in the Adobe help section yesterday trying unsuccessfully to find the answer to this same question. I'm glad you asked it here and this proves to me that our gurus are a notch above.


----------



## Boristhemoggy (Jan 10, 2012)

I've been using it to try it out, and I get it now.
Excellent help and many thanks to all who replied. It's much appreciated.


----------

